
Ask HN: How do it explain Bitcoin to my dad? - kopos
Out of the blue, my dad called my yesterday to know more about bitcoins. I did my best but I am pretty sure I fell short of explaining it clearly. I used the standard buzz words: crypto-currency, mining, 21 M coins limit, asset vs currency, etc but fell far short of sustaining his interest after the first 2 mins of my monologue.<p>How should I explain like I would to a 10-year-old?
======
ColinWright
It depends a lot on _why_ he wants to know, what he wants to do, and how much
detail he's looking for.

Look, I did a search for you:

[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bitcoin+eli5](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bitcoin+eli5)

Since I have an irrational hatred of Reddit[0] I then followed it up with
this:

[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bitcoin+eli5+-reddit](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bitcoin+eli5+-reddit)

This seems to be the best explanation.

[https://medium.freecodecamp.org/explain-bitcoin-like-im-
five...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/explain-bitcoin-like-im-
five-73b4257ac833)

Here's another with a different slant:

[https://medium.com/@suchconor/eli5-how-does-bitcoin-
work-29e...](https://medium.com/@suchconor/eli5-how-does-bitcoin-
work-29eadc989369)

Hope that helps. Will you return and tell us how you got on?

========

[0] It's irrational - don't try to understand it or convince me otherwise.

------
ry4n413
"It's like Paypal"

------
billconan
maybe this is easier [https://medium.com/@shiyan/bitcoin-in-comic-
ded553a57dfb](https://medium.com/@shiyan/bitcoin-in-comic-ded553a57dfb)

